# Is Karma really a bad thing?



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello to all, Im new to this forum and come to you by way of Karma. I have a small chicken farm in West Texas and many feral pigeons reside here in the country. I went to feed and gather eggs about 4 days ago and found a pigeon chick in my barn on a pile of hay. I checked him out and he didn't seem hurt, but caught sight of my barn cat lickin' his chops so i picked him up and took him inside. I placed him inside an aquarium with a little shredded paper and a heater under the bottom glass to warm him. He started to move around and I quickly got on the internet to see how to care for him. Chickens I know, pigeons not so much. I soaked some medicated chick starter with warm water and tried to feed him, but he really didn't eat. I tried again about 2 hours later and still, very little. I held him for a while and thought you're so cute. Then I cooed to him like the pigeons outside and he took off! He climed all over my chest and neck gently probing my face with his beak. That was it, he stole my heart! I named him Wall-E. Now he squeaks when he sees me walk by and he's eating very well. He has very little yellow down on his head and his feathers are coming in thick. Does anyone have any advice for me on Wall-E? Thanks


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to PT, Thanks for helping the little fellow seems like your doing a great job. This forum is a great place to get all the info you'll need.


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks orock, trying to help out.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Good job for rescuing him! 

I would use the search button. I'm pretty sure there are some threads on here that help with feeding young pigeons.

Once he gets a bit bigger, you can feed him defrosted frozen peas.


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you Gurbir Brar B.C., I'm searching the site now. What a wealth of info....amazing.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to PT .....sounds like you've got the hard part done & dusted , good job !
Don't be afraid to ask questions ......It's nice to know there is another person here with a wealth of chook info ......I maybe calling on you 

Darren


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the cat bit him or even clawed him, then he should be put on antibiotics ASAP. Birds can get an infection and go down really fast from a cat bite or scratch.


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the welcome. I just fed him again and he's doing the same cute things. To Whytwings: any time you need me, I'm here. To Jay3: He wasn't scratched or bit, Boots was looking at him when I found him. I did get some sav a chick down him wen I got him inside. He still prefers soupy starter, not much interested in just water even tho I try to give it. Will keep you updated on Wall-E and once again, Thank You sooo much.


----------

